# موقع ملخصات حول الترددات الراديوية والأمواج الدقيقة ودوائرها



## سلمان ماجد (8 يوليو 2007)

خلال بحثي في الانترنت وجدت هذا الموقع الذي يحوي ملخصات حول موضوع الترددات الراديوية والأمواج الدقيقة ودوائرها 

http://www.zen118213.zen.co.uk/

ارجو ان تجدوا فيه الفائدة لهذه المادة وحتى مادة الدوائر الإلكترونية، علمًا أنَّ الملخصات عبارة عن ملفات PDF.
                         :1:


----------



## م.الـحـربي (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## معزوزة (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كتير لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قطقوطة (19 يوليو 2007)

جزااااااااك الله ألف خير


----------



## Maher_Q (28 يوليو 2007)

والله جميل جدا اشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## سلمان ماجد (29 يوليو 2007)

أهلاً وسهلاً تدللون​


----------



## صعوووبي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## العقااب (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمود محمد أحمد مو (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الموقع الرائع:7:


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

meriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد عصام (6 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه[]


----------



## عين الجحيم (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## الكتروماك (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عميقة العينين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جداً على هالموضوع المفيد


----------



## ayham87 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## KW_ENG (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخي


----------



## amirengineer (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رشدى يحيى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكرعلى المجهود الجميل


----------



## anr2005 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبأنتظار المزيد منك


----------



## xdevilx_77 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ayham87 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الحوارات (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررر يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ود ابوسليم (19 أبريل 2009)

جُزيت خيرا اخي
ولي طلب بسيط
اذا في حد عنده معلومات عن (terresterial digital beroadcasting (audio
البث الاذاعي الارضي الرقمي
لدينا مشروع تخرج فيه 
مع دعواتكم لنا يا اخوان
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
موقع رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماهر حسين (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموقع الطيب


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## alosh88888 (4 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي بملخصات بحوث او بحوث كاملة لدراسة الماجستير


----------

